# Cyclist Tammy Thomas convicted of perjury



## DSE (Aug 27, 2007)

http://blogs.wsj.com/law/2008/04/07...e-for-barry-bonds/?mod=WSJBlog#comment-180535

After more than a day of deliberations, the jury found Tammy Thomas, 38, guilty on three counts of making false statements to a federal grand jury in November 2003. Thomas was reportedly stoic as the jury's verdict was read, but then lost it. According to the Independent Journal, she leapt to her feet as the jurors left the courtroom and began shouting at them: "Look me in the eye, look me in the eye. Look me in the eye and tell me you mean what you did. Look me in the eye. You can't do it."

Thomas also reportedly confronted the BALCO prosecution team as they left court, gesturing and shouting at lead prosecutor Matt Parrella. "Look me in the eye. You like to destroy lives," she yelled at Parrella, who was pulled from the scene by fellow prosecutor Jeff Nedrow.

If I could paste a photo of her, you'd know why the verdict was guilty.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

It sounds like she is suffering from 'roid rage.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Probably getting moved soon. . .but. . .









I never use steriods. . .grrrr . . .errrrrr. . . .oh sorry, my adams apple is acting up. . .oh wait. . .uh. . .gggrrrrrr. . . .errrrr . . .whoops, dang mustache hair just got caught in my throat.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

That's a shame. I was going to ask her to go out with me this weekend.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I love the story about the Olympic drug tester who showed up at her door and caught her shaving her face! You almost have to applaud her level of dedication to cheating. She had a deep voice, full beard, chest hair and even signs of male pattern baldness! 

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/03/26/BAP4VR1RP.DTL


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Ridgetop said:


> Probably getting moved soon. . .but. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So who here would hit it?


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey, uh... wait, isn't that the guys who said he's pregnant?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't think there is any doubt she is/was a doper. But this Balco fiasco is completely the wrong approach for handling the problem. Going after people for perjury? Who was on trial here, folks?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

filtersweep said:


> I don't think there is any doubt she is/was a doper. But this Balco fiasco is completely the wrong approach for handling the problem. Going after people for perjury? Who was on trial here, folks?


Yeah, it's a cheap$hjt tactic, but often applied. They often can't get you for the crime, so they go after you for the lie. This is why the phrase, "I do not recall," is heard so often in grand jury rooms when fat guys in Hawaiian shirts named 'Vinnie the _____' (insert name of animal here) are testifying.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

brentster said:


> So who here would hit it?


Applies to the women of the forum only, I'm afraid- not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*well*

I still think that's Uncle Joey from Fullhouse:


----------

